# Hey its me



## cookinernie (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey i am not in a Culinary School yet i am in high scool in grade 10 but i am lookin for part time jobs in restraunts i have just recentely taken my food handlers course and when i get out of school im going to the Scool Of Culinary Arts in P.E.I.  then go on from there


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Getting a part-time job is a great way to start. Work on your knife skills, especially.

BTW, you don't have to start a new thread everytime you have something to post. Click on the "post reply" button, and your reply will show up in this thread.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Welcome aboard Ernie, what part of Nova Scotia are you from ?. I would suggest, if you are in Halifax, that you try to get on at Maple, Chef Micheal Smith seems like a great guy to learn from.


----------



## cookinernie (Sep 16, 2002)

:chef: Ya this is me thanx for the advoce greg,  ya i dont live too far from halifax bout 3 hours away actually ya ive heard of Maple i ate there once actually well g2g thanx a bundle see ya later :beer:


----------



## cookinernie (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey this is me again ya i think i had better SHARPEN up on my knife skills im gettin better but am still quite RUSTY i had an accident with a knife and my finger a while ago i was messin around and soon enough i cut my finger. ur sayin ooo a little cut and im sayin **** know i almost cut my finger off i cut down to the bone and had to get stiches the whole way around oh well it was a stupid mistake. and we all make em let me hear bout sum of urs


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hey Ernie, this might be a topic better suited for the late night cafe forum, but to a make a long story shorter, let's just say that I have a tendon in my thumb that is sewn together because of an incident involving a box and a bread knife. The only thing neat about it is the fact that I can predict a change in the weather.


----------



## crushtl (Sep 21, 2002)

Don't forget scars can be good. Some cooks look at them as a sign of hard work, others dumb mistakes. Whatever you see, it's always worth a good story.
Good luck Ernie. Take it from a 14 year veteran, if you love it from the start, you'll have a blast. So follow your love.


----------

